# Another mystery solved!



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! Your girls sneaked out for a party without asking for your permission! Bad girls~


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

And they didn't invite me! They are definitely grounded!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I was going to suggest a baby gate for your bedroom door, but with an arthritic cat, that may not work. 
I am actually considering having a dutch door built for my bedroom door so that I can close it but still have air circulation.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought of a baby gate, but the dogs can get through bars wide enough for the cats, and can now jump higher than Pippin-cat! I may try a barrier with an improvised cat flap in it, and see how long they take to work that out...


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

ROFL! So in the event of The Zombie Apocalypse, yours will be fine feeding themselves, thanks to an efficient cat!

Remote, motion-activated camera footage is REALLY needed :smile:.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

A midnight buffet.... funny stuff. Remember thst the next time they give you a nighttime kiss :ahhhhh:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I reckon with a bit of encouragement Tilly could keep us all in protein - I would have to get used to some rather unusual meals, though! She is very generous with her loot - she comes trotting in with a "Come and see what I've got!" chirrup - although when my cousin was visiting from the States last year she got into a tug of war with Tilly over a rabbit - and Tilly won! My cousin said once she stopped angsting, and thought of what ensued as live action Animal Channel, it was really quite interesting ...!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very funny. I wonder if their weight really went up 15% - that is a lot of rabbit - or if they got weighed right after a party night of gorging. I would love to see secret camera footage of their nighttime adventures.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

fjm: That is just TOO funny. So, when I take Sunny into the vet Sat and they weigh him (I am sure he is about 1.5 lbs more than ideal --- but everyone who sees him disagrees) I am going to stick to my story. Perhaps Sunny does get up in the middle of the night and slip out through the window and catches a bunny!!! On our walks, he just scouts the neighborhood and at night, goes in for the kill!!!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

That is really too funny! Midnight snacking.  Doggy cams would be very interesting I'm sure.


----------

